# Doing more than one discipline.



## Jutt- (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been training in Muay Thai for nearly 3 months , and just started recently ( tonight) Boxing.

While certain aspects of both go hand in hand well , they obviously differ alot in other areas to.

Which leads me to the question to people who practise more than one discipline - how do you share out the time for each practising diffrent discipline techniques?

Thanks in advance.:ultracool


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

Well first off for me, I would get a good ideal on my primary art and be doing that for a couple of years for that strong foundation and then look into other styles that would compliment the style I have choosen.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2007)

The boxing may help your Muay Thai but it will not go the other way around.

Most people develop better if they study their first art long enough ( read years) to understand it well befor trying a different ( even  if some what related ) art


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 27, 2007)

i've always been against studying two systems at one time.  too many variables to deal with, not too mention loyalty, technique, time constraints, and monetary commitment.


----------



## Jutt- (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for your reply guys, some wise words.

I think sticking to the MT ( what I enjoy and have practised most out of the 2 ) seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 27, 2007)

Aye, the wisdom is to stick with one for long enough that you actually reach the level where you can decide if you need another art or not.

I studied Lau Gar Kung Fu for over a decade and never felt the need for any other art.

It's an interesting question actually.  Is this conception of trying to become competent in more than one disparate art a modern development?  

In part it seems to have shades of playstation-generation-want-rewards-now-so-can't-be-bothered-to-train-in-depth but there is also the fact to consider that the 'warrior castes' of older days did indeed train in quite a number of arts simultaneously.


----------



## meth18au (Jul 28, 2007)

GDay Jutt
I take Muay Thai, and now take wrestling.  Muay Thai is my primary art and focus without a doubt.  I train everyday except Sunday.  On commencement of wrestling I have dropped Wednesday class.  I think it's ok to mix more than 1 system, however as you can see I dedicate much less time to my ground art.  I guess you have to make a trade off as to what your priorities are, and what you are trying to take out of each art!!!!  It would be hard to give 100% focus to 2 full systems at once, something has to give for the other to take.

I think in your case, even doing 1x boxing class a week on top of what you do for Muay Thai will be beneficial to you.  It's not committing 100% to boxing, however you get that one session a week to focus solely on the development of those 2 weapons.  The benefits you will reap with your hands back in Muay Thai classes will soon become apparent!!!  :ultracool


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jul 28, 2007)

meth18au said:


> GDay Jutt
> I take Muay Thai, and now take wrestling...



Interesting take on the question. About five years into my Hapkido training -- I was forty at the time -- I dabbled in Capoeira for a year and a half. It was only one night a week, and I had no aspirations of being a Capoeirista; however, I found that it had a tremendous impact on my kicking ability and my cardio. I was also far enough along in training that I could recognize that something might be done one way in one environment, and a different way in another environment, and adapt to that. 

I think mixing boxing and MT early on could be a little confusing.  I would look to cross-training that adds a new skill or develops conditioning. For that matter, there's nothing wrong with simply hitting the gym in your free time and building a good fitness regimen.

Good luck


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 28, 2007)

I recently started cross training in another Korean Martial Art.  I normally study Tang Soo Do, but started the Korean sword form of Haidong Gumdo.  I chose to study something that would in no way conflict with my TSD training.

The biggest problem I see is when the styles are too close and movements, stances, techniques, begin to blend together and get confused.  As for time, I take Haidong Gumdo once a week and TSD three days a week.


----------



## crushing (Jul 29, 2007)

I study TKD and Combat Hapkido.  They really seem to work well together depending on the opponent's distance and situation.  As far as sharing time, when I started my second MA of Combat Hapkido, it cut into lazy/tv time rather than TKD time.  No more Lost.  No more Desperate Housewives.  Good riddance to bad rubbish!

I would like to understand the conflict or problems with loyalty with regards to studying two MAs that Sapper6 mentions.


----------



## still learning (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello, Today it is more common to see people doing more than one discipline.  Learning anything new is always good.

Problem comes about from loyality,the learning of two ways to do things.

Both my kids do High School Wrestling (seasonal) than start High School Judo..when wrestling ends.  They are able to handle well.

My son also does Kempo when he is not training in Wrestling/Judo.  He has become more effective in the throws and ground skills which added to his overall training.

The two disciplines should not be almost the same in my opinion. (like two different karate schools -Kata almost same/but not always)

If you can do two or more and handle it great...that is good.  For some people it maybe too much.  It will alway be "depends" on the individual and what he is learning.

Never limit yourself at the same time.....everyone can always improve their skills with something new! .............Aloha


----------



## Drac (Jul 29, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Well first off for me, I would get a good ideal on my primary art and be doing that for a couple of years for that strong foundation and then look into other styles that would compliment the style I have choosen.


 


Sapper6 said:


> i've always been against studying two systems at one time. too many variables to deal with, not too mention loyalty, technique, time constraints, and monetary commitment.


 
Couldn't have said it better....


----------



## still learning (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello, TO DRAC:   I have experienc learning two different disciplines (at the same time) and it has added to my primary martial art (Kempo).  Started to learn Judo...yes it took some time away from my primary training.

Learning two or more different martial arts is NOT for everyone...just for those who want to increase their knowledge/ or experience something new!

To consider learning two arts is(at the same time)  NOT A GOOD idea...limits your growth.  

We all go to Marital art seminars...and we learn NEW things and diffferent ways of techniques and skills. (Not related directly in our styles)  Is this bad for those with ONE ART?

Learning two different martial arts is NOT for everyone....Never limit yourself or thinking......

I would suggest you try it for yourself?   Learning should not be limited!

Aloha..............."I can chew gum and walk!"   and "watch TV and talk on the phone"  at the same time!  Note: I have been seen falling will chewing gum on the way home.....?


----------



## meth18au (Jul 30, 2007)

still learning said:


> Learning two different martial arts is NOT for everyone....Never limit yourself or thinking......



Agreed!

I used to feel that my Muay Thai never gave me skills to takedown, prevent from being taken-down and fight on the floor.  So something had to give (only very slightly) for me to begin a journey to address those areas in which I felt I was lacking!!!  

Just a question to Sapper6, and to Drac, I don't quite understand the justification for being against studying 2 systems because of variables and technique?  Would you consider the techniques of 2 systems to interfere with each other?  In your opinion, if somebody decides to mix arts- should they be complementary (i.e. Muay Thai and boxing) or more unrelated (i.e. Boxing and BJJ)?  Or just plain full-stop never ever mix arts?!?

I think the question should also be asked, what do I aim to get out of my training?  If becoming a well-rounded fighter (or even self-defense) is your aim, then why limit training to one line of thought or way of training?  Maybe if training is being undertaken for competitive purposes, focus would be the better approach?  

I can definitely agree that not all people would be able to commit to 2 systems because of monetary and time constraints.  To some extent I can understand the loyalty issue- however more than one teacher may have much to offer to the open mind.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 30, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Just a question to Sapper6, and to Drac, I don't quite understand the justification for being against studying 2 systems because of variables and technique? Would you consider the techniques of 2 systems to interfere with each other? In your opinion, if somebody decides to mix arts- should they be complementary (i.e. Muay Thai and boxing) or more unrelated (i.e. Boxing and BJJ)? Or just plain full-stop never ever mix arts?!?


 
I studied BJJ and kajukenbo at the same time, it wasn't really a big deal, BJJ's primary range started where kajukenbo (or kenpo) ended so you didn't get too much overlap of basics to confuse you.  It was more like a continuom.  I would advise against two similar ranges like boxing and MT, simply because you will find interference between the two in the how and why.  The time constraint issue is a strong argument though, most of us don't have time to be full-on dojo geeks, and being crappy at two arts doesn't really benefit anyone.   

Lamont


----------



## Drac (Jul 30, 2007)

still learning said:


> Hello, TO DRAC: I have experienc learning two different disciplines (at the same time) and it has added to my primary martial art (Kempo). Started to learn Judo...yes it took some time away from my primary training.


 
How ya doing?



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> Learning two or more different martial arts is NOT for everyone...just for those who want to increase their knowledge/ or experience something new!


 
I agree..You can NEVER have enough "tools" in your self defense toolbox...



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> To consider learning two arts is(at the same time) NOT A GOOD idea...limits your growth.


 
We are in agreement again...Get a good solid working knowledge of one discipline THEN move on.. 



			
				still learning said:
			
		

> We all go to Marital art seminars...and we learn NEW things and diffferent ways of techniques and skills. (Not related directly in our styles) Is this bad for those with ONE ART?


 
No way..Seminars are an EXCELLENT way to see and experience what else is out there..It broadens your mental and physical horizons, plus present oppertunities to network with MA's...


----------



## gallantknight (Aug 6, 2007)

To people that are in more than one discipline of Martial Arts...

How do you manage it? The time, effort, and monetary issues all raise problems with my current lifestyle. I do love Martial Arts, and I want to learn more than one Martial Art, but simply put -- How do you do it?

I have school, I have work to support my MA endeavors, and I have my personal life with friends. One Martial Art doesn't interfere too much, but with a second?... I'm not quite sure.

Thank you in advance for your kind responses!


----------



## meth18au (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey buddy,

I train 2 x a day Mon-Fri.  I used to train Sat as well but have recently dropped this session to use the weekend for other tasks.  I do running, weights, wrestling and Muay Thai.  Muay Thai is definitely the bulk of my training.  I do this while working in a full-time sales role Mon-Fri.  And by the end of the day, after my 2nd training session I am absolutely spent.  Definitely helps you sleep like a baby!!!

Weekends is my rest and recovery time, and also where the bulk of my social life takes place.  In terms of monetary issues- It's not cheap.  I don't have my own kids, so I only have to think of myself.  I guess that's a big part of the reason I can splash out on my own hobbies!!!

I don't study (however I used to).  My best mate follows a very similar schedule to mine in terms of work/training etc.  He also studies at university, so that takes him away from 1-2 sessions a week.  It also takes up a lot of his time on weekends, to actually do his uni work.

Hope that answers all your question buddy.  It is possible to do, just takes a lot of time and effort.  But it's always well worth it!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Aug 7, 2007)

gallantknight said:


> To people that are in more than one discipline of Martial Arts...
> 
> How do you manage it? The time, effort, and monetary issues all raise problems with my current lifestyle. I do love Martial Arts, and I want to learn more than one Martial Art, but simply put -- How do you do it?
> 
> ...


 
It seems I be a bit unusual in that I am a proponent of training in other styles or systems and I don't believe it hinders or slows one's growth. Maybe I and those who train with me are simply unusual. I don't believe so but just maybe we are. I trained in Wing Chun, Muay Thai, Kali and Judo/BJJ/Shoot wrestling all at the same time. I black belted in WC after 4 years, Muay Thai Associate Instructor after 5 years, Guro in Kali after 5 years. All done in the same years. I owned a business at the time, raised two boys (both have BBs in all the systems I train. One after 7 years and the other after 8. I also taught Sunday school and served on the board of our local Chamber of Commerce and am a member of two civic organizations. It can be done IF one wants it. I now have my own training center and better than half of our members train in 2 or 3 different systems. How is it one can go to school take 6-7 different subjects, play football, baseball, basketball, and any number of different sports exceling in all of them and not be able to training different arts? We humans have tremendous potential to do many different things and do them well. It isn't easy and it takes committment but it can be done.

You asked, how do you manage it and then state "issues" raise problems with your current "lifestyle". Maybe you need to address what do you truly want as a lifestyle. Martial arts can be a great lifestyle with many friends and endeavors.

Danny T
Wing Chun * Muay Thai * Pekiti-Tirsia Kali * BJJ * Tai Chi


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 7, 2007)

Danny T said:


> You asked, how do you manage it and then state "issues" raise problems with your current "lifestyle". Maybe you need to address what do you truly want as a lifestyle. Martial arts can be a great lifestyle with many friends and endeavors.
> 
> Danny T
> Wing Chun * Muay Thai * Pekiti-Tirsia Kali * BJJ * Tai Chi


 
That sums it up very very well.  thx.


----------



## still learning (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello, Depends on the individual and what he wants to gain/learn.

It should be two different that can work together.  (Judo/Karate)  Hayward Nishioka is a good example. Research his training.

Many of us had started in one art and for some reasons...had to start over in something else (Sensi's quit/move).  We take what we learn we us, adapt to the NEW STYLE.

Now trying to learn two different things at the same time is possible, because we have the brains to learn more than one thing at a time...remember school(math, science,english,history) .....playing sports in PE, football,baseball,soccer,tennis,bowling...we were all able to adapt to each season.

To limit one's selve and not learning about other Martial arts is to limit one's training.

Mix martial arts? ..they have to learn to box,grapple,throws,kick,choke holds and so on....most of them have a speciality...but had to learn/train in their weakness to become better overall.

A pro golfer does not stay with one trainer all their lifes...to get better you will need to seek...better trainers....or never become better.

Coaches in all sports...can make difference between winning and a losing season.  If you limit yourself to one thing only? ....or only one teacher? ....you will only learn what he knows? ...Do you agree.

In our Kempo we have takedowns in alot of techniques...taking JUDO has improve my performance and more knowledge in applying the princples of throws.  Because our Instructors do NOT have ALL the knowledge.

One teacher? ...One martial art learned? ....maybe enough....BUT one can always learn NEW WAYS.

If one teacher or one art is all you need? ....that's OK!  BUT the whole world can teach you more than one way fighting!

The best thing is to try a NEW martial art style that is NOT directly related to yours and experience something different. Most of us train 2-3 days a week...use the other days to experience something different?  You may find yourself leaving your own style behind..because of the excitment of something different.  (one will always remember where they came from and keep what they learned!)

Just my thoughts....NO reget's learning more different arts.!


----------



## megat (Aug 7, 2007)

well i study 4 kinds of silat, and also study some tkd and boxing. as for me i like studying MA so i dun mind the work and also i can mix and match technique. as for managing it i just make sure it is not in the same night, that would be ok.


----------

